# TulAmmo



## jbh3rd (Jun 5, 2011)

Am I okay to shoot TulAmmo through my Glock 19, thought someone in the past told me to stick to brass only for the Glock. Also have a Beretta 92. I would appreciate some input before going to the range tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue with either, just give them a good cleaning afterward as it runs a bit dirty....JJ


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the staffers at the range I go to was firing Tula through his G19 back around Thanksgiving, and it spat a primer and hot gases back into his face. I was kidding him the other day about always wearing his shooting glasses. The truth is he no longer needs to be convinced. I realize that could have happened with something else, but you asked about Tula and that incident did involve Tula.


----------

